# K2 cinch CTX



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

I feel totally bolted to my board with mine.


----------



## swifty (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm really interested in the review pawlo. Just curious though, are they more geared toward all mountain or park? Doesn't really say anywhere.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

all-mountain


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

I would think so..they look and feel really sturdy, and yes, solid on the board, stiff but comfy. A park binding would be probably lighter, so maybe not the CTX, that has aquite a bit of metal.

I love how they are assembled and the materials...the footbed looks like is not going to collect snow, feels really comfy and the camming device looks like it will take a lot of beating...love that aluminium heelcup, and it doesn't take that long to fine tune them..at least at home, down to the highback side angle, to get it aligned to the board edge.
I wouldn't have paid $300 for them...but they are top of the line gear....bethween that and the new stick I'm good for 2-3 seasons 
I'll tell you more as soon as it snows!



swifty said:


> I'm really interested in the review pawlo. Just curious though, are they more geared toward all mountain or park? Doesn't really say anywhere.


----------



## swifty (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks for the answers legallyillegal and pawlo. 

That's just what I wanted to hear. I'm not looking for a full on freestyle binding, but rather a more freeriding binding. Glad to hear about the construction being more metal as I'm a heavier guy who likes to put his stuff through quite a bit of abuse.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

I'll tell you for sure at the end of the season, but they look pretty undestructible. Great attention to details too..the footbed opens to reveal the plate, and closes back with a clip. the double padding under your heel is REALLY comfy. And the camming mechanism that closes the binding looks solid and well thought out. Most of the parts can be changed, so I'm sure you can fix whatever wears out with time.






swifty said:


> Thanks for the answers legallyillegal and pawlo.
> 
> That's just what I wanted to hear. I'm not looking for a full on freestyle binding, but rather a more freeriding binding. Glad to hear about the construction being more metal as I'm a heavier guy who likes to put his stuff through quite a bit of abuse.


----------



## Buffalo Soldier (Oct 5, 2010)

I picked up the K2 Ctc Cinch bindings pretty cheap , and I'm wondering what the differences between the two are?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

ctc is the cheap model, ctx is the high-end model, cts is in the middle

everything gets bumped down a level for 2011 (2010 ctc is no more, basically replaced by the 2010 cts and so on)


----------

